# مهندسة انتاج تطلب عملا هل يوجد؟



## hudahasaan (1 يناير 2012)

مهندسة ميكانيكا انتاج تقيم فى الرياض فهل توجد فرص عمل مناسبة للمهندسات قسم انتاج فى الرياض 
ياريت لو حد يعرف يعطينى اى بصيص من الضوء عشان انا تعبت انا التدوير


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (7 يناير 2012)

كثيراً ما يستخدم مصطلح "مهندس إنتاج" على خريج قسم هندسة التصميم والإنتاج. أعتقد مهندسة إنتاج بمعنى العمل في مجال الإنتاج في السعودية سيكون أمراً صعباً نظراً لأن العمالة في هذا المجال أغلبها وافدة من باكستان والفليبين وهؤلاء يحتاجون لمعاملة خاصة تختلف عن معاملة أبناء الوطن الواحد، هذا بالإضافة أن مطالب الأمن والسلامة قد تتفق مع الأعراف السعودية مع البنات.

رجاء لو عند حضرتك مؤهلات أخرى توضحيها، بمعنى لو حضرتك درست التخطيط وبحوث الأعمال الصناعية وضحيها، لو كنت درست تصميم ميكانيكي وضحيها وهكذا ولا تحصرين نفسك في كلمة "مهندسة إنتاج" لأن هذه الوظيفة في مصر صعبة فما بالك بالرياض.


----------



## ليندا اوركان (9 يناير 2012)

اني مهندسة انتاج اسكن في العراق تخرجت منذ عام 2009 والى الان لم اجد وظيفة بالعراقي نكول النة الله ان شاء الله تفرج


----------



## obied allah (11 يناير 2012)

هههههه
شر البلية ما يضحك والله انا مهندس انتاج خريج السنادى ولسا مفيش شغل خاصة ظروف البلد الحالية
وانا اللى بدور اسافر السعودية اشتغل اهل السعودية مش لاقيين
نصيحة القسم ده اولا للرجالة لانه قسم شحططة 
ثانيا شغله صعب لانه اى مكان يتطلب مهندسين انتاج مصانع او شركات كبرى يعنى استثمارات كتيرة جدا جدا مش مثلا مهندس كمبيوتلر يحتاج كام جهاز وشقة كبيرة وكام برنامج علشان كده صعب الشغل مع انه والله اعظم قسم بيدرس كل حاجة


----------



## hudahasaan (27 يناير 2012)

اشكر كل من اهتم وتكرم بالرد
بالنسبة للمهندس انس: فعلل انا درست بوث عمليات و لكن تخصصى فى الforming اى تشكيل المعادن بالاضافة الى اننى اجيد الاوتوكاد و 3d-max وممكن كمان اعمل بالجودة فى المصانع لانى عملت بمراقبة الجودة فى مصانع فى مصر


----------

